# Any ideas on installation to prevent water infiltration behind entry door casing?



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

TxElectrician said:


> With a nose between them


technically that would be a motor boat:no:..and i'm not saying no


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> sorry for the derail


What are you apologizing for? Strublemaker was the one responsible. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea and i ain't sorry:no:..now i am saying no


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

but I egged him on.






like he needed it


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> technically that would be a motor boat:no:..and i'm not saying no




lol


----------

